# Funny http://calvinisticcartoons.blogspot.com/



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Skyler (Apr 23, 2009)

This may be more appropriately placed in the "Entertainment" forum, though I believe it has already been posted there a while ago.

They are good though.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 23, 2009)

sorry


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 23, 2009)

Very funny, Ricky!!!


----------

